# Bacon Second Go Round



## xjcamaro (Dec 18, 2010)

Since my first round of bacon went so well i got a second belly and started it 9 days ago and got it all ready tonight to stick it in the smoker tomorrow. I had a 10 lb belly cut into 3 slabs, but i cut one of the three in half and coated it in coarse ground pepper for pepper bacon. Here is a tease until i get the smoked pictures up in the next couple days.








  






See ya when i get them all done!


----------



## meatinc (Dec 18, 2010)

That is just wrong to tease like that.  Can't wait to see the finished sliced and ready to eat!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like a great start and I look forward to more Qview


----------



## old poi dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks good Sir.  I'm also looking forward  to the  final product.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2010)

They look nice already!

Can't wait for the dark reddish brown color & the pictures of some slices later!  

Bear


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 20, 2010)

Here you go! Now you can continue drooling all over your keyboards!

In the smoker







Regular Bacon out of the smoker







Pepper bacon out of the smoker.







All the bacon sliced







Pepper bacon sliced







All vacuum sealed and ready for the freezer







We fried up a couple peices, all tasted good. I really like the pepper bacon, very tasty! I wish i would have made more than a tiny little slab of it. Oh well, next time i will make about half of it pepper bacon.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice,  That pepper bacon looks GREAT...


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 20, 2010)

The peppered chunk looks good. It all looks good.

I have 14.5 pounds of belly that hit 7 days in the fridge.

Have some andouille ready too.

Waiting on some pecan to get busy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2010)

That looks great XJC.

The color is beautiful!

Gotta be tasting great!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry about the drooling above !

Bear


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 21, 2010)

I cured this bacon in the TQ cure without any sugar (1/2 oz per lb). Put it in bags and let it sit for 9 days, flipping and rubbing it daily. On day nine i pulled it from the bags, rinsed it off and soaked it in ice water for a 1/2 hour. Pulled it out, rinsed it again and pat dried it with paper towels. Cut and fried a test peice, it was perfect. The small slab of pepper bacon at this point i just generously sprinkled pepper on each side and rubbed it on and it stuck. Then i set in the fridge overnight uncovered to let it create the slight crust. On the 10th day i fired up the smoker to about 125-130* and used apple wood. Smoked it for about 5 hrs, meat temp was about 100*. Pulled it out at 5 hrs, wrapped it in plastic wrap and let it sit overnight in the fridge. Then sliced it up, and vacuum sealed it. Easy as that!


----------



## chefrob (Dec 21, 2010)

good lookin bacon............


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 21, 2010)

I do have to say thanks to BearCarver and his step by step instructions and some of his pointers. Without them i probably wouldnt have attempted this bacon thing at all!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2010)

xjcamaro said:


> I do have to say thanks to BearCarver and his step by step instructions and some of his pointers. Without them i probably wouldnt have attempted this bacon thing at all!




I was glad to help---You're a quick study!

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2010)

Now that bacon looks awesome and I wish that I had some bellies myself.


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 21, 2010)

I guess that im lucky that i have 2 butchers locally that i can get fresh bellies from. My first batch of bacon was started from a belly that hadn't been off the pig for more than 12 hrs, now that is fresh. But they dont always have them. The other place vacuum seals them and freezes them as soon as they come off the pig.

I dont think that alot of people locally go in and buy bellies cause i get some weird reactions the first time i asked for them. oh well!


----------



## meateater (Dec 21, 2010)

That's a bunch of great looking bacon. Nice job.


----------



## dtcunni (Dec 22, 2010)

Officially DROOLING!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2010)

Great looking bacon man - Love me some pepper bacon


----------



## woody1960 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice blooking bacon.1 more thing to add to my list.But 1st I need a slicer.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree! It's all Bear's fault
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


xjcamaro said:


> I do have to say thanks to BearCarver and his step by step instructions and some of his pointers. Without them i probably wouldnt have attempted this bacon thing at all!


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2011)

AK1 said:


> I agree! It's all Bear's fault
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL  AK1,

I've been blamed for worse things.

Bad , Bad Bear


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 22, 2011)

So I thought what would be better on a 0* morning than some nice hot bacon! Here is a couple slices from this batch,







Even the dog knows it bacon time! She always gets a taste or two when I make bacon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2011)

There goes another keyboard flood!

The only way that picture could be better is if you took it after you flip it !

What a lucky Dog!!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks great!

My bacon supply is getting low. Abour 5 lbs left.

 Time to go see my friend Uncle Ho...

 Have a great day!!

 Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Looks great!
> 
> My bacon supply is getting low. Abour 5 lbs left.
> 
> ...


Uncle Ho???

Oh-No--Not the Dance again!!!

Didn't think I'd remember that, did ya?

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 22, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> fpnmf said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great!
> ...


I knew you would remember it..

 Most folks don't get the Uncle Ho riff.

Not like us old folk...

 Dang I hit 60 yesterday..I need a nap.

 Craig


----------



## theracenut (Jan 22, 2011)

That looks great. I really do want to give that a try. I am going to have to get a slicer soon. Great job!!


----------

